

Y Combinator Dataset Of Users - xirium

User data to accompany http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172701 is now available by accessing http://www.xirium.com/ycombinator-news-profile20080424.tar.gz<p>This dataset is 0.6MB. Some low karma users were omitted.
======
petercooper
Top users by "karma earned per day of membership":

    
    
                Username   Age Karma   K/A
      ------------------------------------
                     dhh     1    48    48
                      pg   563 17544    31
                oldgregg     3    87    29
                   nickb   429 11672    27
                    donw     3    52    17
                    pius   210  2803    13
                  edw519   428  5316    12
                     rms   427  5017    11
                  drm237   271  2851    10
                     hhm   246  2475    10
                 keating    10   103    10
                     sah    42   411     9
                   freax     5    45     9
               further08     2    19     9
             iamelgringo   419  3702     8
             ivankirigin   281  2486     8
              luccastera   258  2201     8
                    moog    49   436     8
                sant0sk1    35   310     8
                9oliYQjP     4    35     8
                   ertra     3    24     8
                  davidw   429  3400     7
                  terpua   302  2212     7
             kirubakaran   248  1982     7
                  nreece   257  1961     7
            pchristensen   161  1210     7
                  thorax    92   667     7
               gongfudoi    52   388     7

------
mattjaynes
Mirror: <http://weblava.net/ycombinator-news-profile20080424.tar.gz>

~~~
palish
Additional mirror:
[http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/programming/datasets/ycombina...](http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/programming/datasets/ycombinator-
news-profile20080424.tar.gz)

------
petercooper
If anyone wants to turn that user data into a CSV of username,age,karma, run
this Ruby script in the folder with all the HTML files in it:

    
    
      Dir['*.html'].each do |user_file|
        user_data = File.read(user_file)
        user_name = user_file.chomp('.html')
        age = user_data[/created:<\/td><td>(\d+)/, 1]
        karma = user_data[/karma:<\/td><td>([\d\-]+)/, 1]
        puts "#{user_name},#{age},#{karma}"
      end

------
timcederman
Yowch. I'm wondering how this can be a good thing...

~~~
lisper
Well, the data is already available on hacker news, but ye gods! you couldn't
figure out a better way to package this up than a separate HTML file for each
user?

